# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  new welder, TIG, cigweld weldskill 185?

## wozzzzza

i have had a cigweld MIG for around 14 years now, picture attached. served me well, dont use that often, want to upgrade to a TIG welder now, looking at this one https://www.totaltools.com.au/119221...QaAnPvEALw_wcB
how does this compare to the one i got now? more powerful??

----------


## Marc

They are both hobby welders. Good for ... hobby, ergo the price. 
Do you TIG ? learning tig welding by yourself, with a cheap welder is a tough gig. 
Better find a professional welder to show you the ropes, or to recommend a machine or both.

----------


## craka

It does appear to be as far a max current, but would also be dependent on duty cycle in comparison between the two.  
You can get a larger size unimig, which are reasonable quality welders with decent wire feed for mig for a little bit more money.   I bought a unimig205 smart set for about $1000 near 2years ago. As far as TIG function the one I have is DC Tig only, which I have not yet used, bought a TIG torch at the time but just haven't bought suitable gas for TIG yet, So can't comment on it.   Also if you r wanting TIG for Aluminium you'll want a AC/DC TIG Machine.

----------


## Uncle Bob

In another lifetime, when I was a sheetie, our Esab Caddy TIG was the weapon of choice for most jobs, except aluminium. That's when the huge Miller got rolled out.
I'd suggest watching some Youtube videos of people reviewing any brands that catch your eye. TIG welding doesn't have to be too difficult, but getting a machine with all the (mostly unnecessary) bell and whistles will probably overwhelm a beginner.

----------


## craka

Keep in mind that you will need a 15Amp outlet, if you don't already have one,  for something around 200Amp welder.

----------


## DNL

Check out the Unimig 205. Good hobby 3 in 1 welder. 15amp outlet required.

----------

